# 5 common computer problems you can fix yourself



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Usefull article I found on Komando.com...
http://www.komando.com/columns/inde...urce=column&utm_content=2012-12-23-column-end
.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kim Commando knows little to nothing about computers - stay away from her advice.
I'd trust Geek Squad before her -- and thats not saying much.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> Usefull article I found on Komando.com...
> http://www.komando.com/columns/inde...urce=column&utm_content=2012-12-23-column-end
> .


I love Kim she is good. Good advice for years. I listen to her every once in awhile. Just like The Tech Guy Leo Laport, he is also someone to take seriously about techie things


----------

